# Orbea Onix vs Khuota Kharma



## lulu1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi,

I want to know if someone have compared these two bikes. I drive 1 200 miles in a year and I want to increase my performance. I'm 5'5" and I do not compete. Are these bikes enough comfortable for long rides. 

Thanks


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*Onix is comfortable but very much a performance bike*

Onix ride is very stiff and the bike is tuned for performance. My Onix (with Chorus and American Classic 420 wheels) is extremely strong in climbs and is begging for me to be a more powerful rider (working on that...) I've ridden about 1300 miles so far this year on mine and have done 3 rides of over 80 miles and I can't say I've been uncomfortable but there are other bikes I may have considered if comfort was by primary concern. Don't know the Kharma at all but it looks beautiful. 

For comfort, look at the Cannondale Synapse and the Specialized bikes in their comfort/performance line.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Lulu,

We sell both of these bikes in our shop. We would likely say the Kharma is more comfortable than the Onix. However, the bike (frame) itself is not the only factor in determining comfort. Even more important is the fit - if the Kharma was poorly fit it would not be your best choice.

That brings up an important issue; the smallest version of the Kharma has a 52.49cm tube tube (TT), while the Onix is only 51cm. This may be very important (I assume from the name you are female). If so, and you are like a slim majority of females, you may be shorter in the torso than most guys. At 5'5" a 52.5cm TT may be too long -- one of our guys rides this bike and its 52.5 TT and he is 5'7". That doesn't mean the bike won't fit you, it just means be careful with sizing.

Assuming you are going to buy a complete bike, make sure whomever sells you the bike takes things like bar type, levers, and of course the type of saddle into consideration.

Lastly, I would agree with "pspande" that bikes such as Specialized's Ruby are exceptional bikes and take the items in the previous paragraph into consideration. A dislaimer on the specialized comment - I sell them as well and may not be completely impartial, though I do like their products. Feel free to ask if you have any questions.

Cheers


----------

